# So, About Feeding Eggs........



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I seen another thread about feeding boiled eggs. One replied he fed them raw shell and all. I feed Cruz Blue Buffalo LG Puppy. 

Can someone explain to me thier feeding habits with eggs?

Should they be fed raw or cooked?

How many per day or week?

Can you over feed egg like dry or canned food?

What food dangers are there with feeding raw egg? Same dangers as with human consumption?

Do you have to cut back on thier regular food if feeding eggs?


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I feed one raw egg 2-3x a week, I whisk the egg and split it between both dogs on top of the kibble, giving Delgado the larger portion.

I don't cut back on their meal when I add a egg

I wash my hands after handling the raw egg, but that's it.

I heard about eggs giving the dog bad gas, but I haven't experienced that thankfully


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Blaze gets one raw egg every morning.

The shell is mostly calcium which unless you are feeding a homemade diet that needs the extra calcium I would not feed it. To be optimally absorbed it would need to be ground anyways.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Thanks for the input. Cruz is hitting his last growth spurt going on 7 months in a few weeks. So I was wondering about feeding egg as extra protien. I'm going to start today.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Here is some information on eggs from my holistic vet:
“The diet of chicken’s is key to the superior fatty acid profiles in omega-3 eggs. For high omega-3 eggs, chickens are fed flax. Chickens are able to convert the oils in flax into more usable forms of fatty acids better than a dog or cat can. For high DHA eggs, chickens are fed flax and algae, with the same good results. Better food, better chicken, better eggs! High omega-3 eggs, such as Eggland’s Best, have good fatty acid profiles and good levels of vitamin E. It’s also a good choice if you are able to buy eggs that are locally raised. You may feed raw or cook the eggs lightly (if you wish) but keep the yolk intact and uncooked to protect the fragile fatty acids from exposure to air and heat. Some dogs don’t digest raw eggs well but do fine with them cooked. If you are concerned that raw egg whites may interfere with biotin absorption, cook eggs slightly (refer to above) so that the whites are cooked.”
Eggs, provide Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Folate, Vitamin B12, Iron, Selenium along with the Fatty Acids mentioned above.
Eggs should not be the mainstay of your dogs’ diet but it’s great to feed eggs a few times per week. Feed amounts should be cut back appropriately depending on how many eggs are fed.
If using the shells for a calcium source, it must be ground up to a fine powder to allow the dogs to absorb them. A “Bone Meal” supplement would be a better choice, unless you are feeding a diet with boney meats, as it has the proper calcium and phosphorus balance. Regular “calcium” supplements that do not have phosphorus are not appropriate. Bone meal should be Human edible, made in a USDA plant and be certified that’s it has been tested for heavy metals and other contaminants. That being said, you should not feed eggs shells if your dogs’ diet already includes a calcium supplement as it would be more than what your dog needs. Too much calcium may be harmful to large breed puppies. They can also bind to other minerals making them less available to your dog.

Hope this helps!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Here is some information on eggs from my holistic vet:
> “The diet of chicken’s is key to the superior fatty acid profiles in omega-3 eggs. For high omega-3 eggs, chickens are fed flax. Chickens are able to convert the oils in flax into more usable forms of fatty acids better than a dog or cat can. For high DHA eggs, chickens are fed flax and algae, with the same good results. Better food, better chicken, better eggs! High omega-3 eggs, such as Eggland’s Best, have good fatty acid profiles and good levels of vitamin E. It’s also a good choice if you are able to buy eggs that are locally raised. You may feed raw or cook the eggs lightly (if you wish) but keep the yolk intact and uncooked to protect the fragile fatty acids from exposure to air and heat. Some dogs don’t digest raw eggs well but do fine with them cooked. If you are concerned that raw egg whites may interfere with biotin absorption, cook eggs slightly (refer to above) so that the whites are cooked.”
> Eggs, provide Vitamin A, Riboflavin, Folate, Vitamin B12, Iron, Selenium along with the Fatty Acids mentioned above.
> Eggs should not be the mainstay of your dogs’ diet but it’s great to feed eggs a few times per week. Feed amounts should be cut back appropriately depending on how many eggs are fed.
> ...


Great info! Thanks! Cruz had his first raw egg this morning. He didn't know what to think at first. He seemed to like it. One thing is for sure, it slowed his eating down quite a bit until he got through the food with egg on it. 

I planned on one egg per day for starters and go from there. I don't want to over do it. I won't feed him the shell as he's probably getting the calcium he needs through his kibble.


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Great info! Thanks! Cruz had his first raw egg this morning. He didn't know what to think at first. He seemed to like it. One thing is for sure, it slowed his eating down quite a bit until he got through the food with egg on it.
> 
> I planned on one egg per day for starters and go from there. I don't want to over do it. I won't feed him the shell as he's probably getting the calcium he needs through his kibble.


 
So what was your method of giving him the egg? Did you scramble it and then pour it on top of the kibble, or did you just crack it open over the kibble?


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Sunny gets two eggs a day and about 3 cups of Blue LBP. I just crack them open and mix it with the kibble.


----------

